# Cleaning Your Pen Is



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Sometimes it can be hardwork cleaning under

the old foreskin, soaps can sting quite abit :blush:

Any other ideas ?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Leave it to soak overnight, or stop being a whimp and give it a scrub


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Get a bird


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Scrub it and hard girls don't like no chedah while :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Use some wire wool


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why is it hard to wash your cock??


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

omfg. Has someone actually posted this or am I imagining things!

I've never heard anyone make that kind of comment.

Hard work?

Ideas as opposed to what?

WTF!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Kezz said:


> why is it hard to wash your cock??


Yeah this is a good point, he could just have mega tight foreskin? :confused1:


----------



## dancemag (Dec 6, 2007)

get circumsised yo


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Use a toothbrush mate lol..........this thread has cheered me right up WTF lol!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I wouldn't get the chop. My mate had it done and its desensatized his nob somewhat + I like mine  The albert wudnt look right without it :cool2:

http://www.embarrassingproblems.co.uk/penistight.htm


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I use Vim, although it is hard to get hold of nowadays.. will have to get with the times and go for ajax liquid instead...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

try dipping it in some vinegar for 1/2 hour,then straight after...put it on a cup of domestos for an hour,kills 99% of all bacteria and cleans like a bastad...if that fails take it down the car wash use the jet on it!!!!

i cant believe i even answered...you are being serious asking this sort of question...after all these years of being alive and having a todger...or is this a recent problem developed or have you gone from a regular chap to being a 13 incher overnight and the old skin aint caught up?

either there is a reason or your a bit of a cheesy wotsit!!!!

or you need to review your soap...unless someone is putting cillit bang on your soap...bang and its gone...(why does that chap shout on his adverts?)


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

wipe it with a baby wipe keep it clean and wash everyday


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

dude get the chop, or use bleach...if you dont mind a bright pink hard hat!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

dsldude said:


> Sometimes it can be hardwork cleaning under
> 
> the old foreskin, soaps can sting quite abit
> 
> Any other ideas ?


Dude, WTF!? :huh:


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

:lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:

This has brightened up my monday morning no end!

Beltin thread! Beltin:lol::laugh: :lol:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

WTF....

As said get the chop is probably the cleanest option


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

bore a hole in your soap and fook it.lol


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

gym rat said:


> bore a hole in your soap and fook it.lol


Shag And Shine!

Now thats what I call a two in one :beer:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

sand paper


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Get yourself a pet ferret and let it nibble and clean all day long hahahahah


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

This thread must be a joke. why is it stinging is it all cut up or something, DID you use sand paper on it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bottom ribs removed then lick it clean yourself...


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Cif.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Another waste of thread space. Cleaning a foreskin was only a problem in the days when they roamed the deserts for months on end. not today when you have every type of soap you can imagine at your disposal.

Dam... a little washing leads into knocking one out. win win situation!! Not a hard thing to do.

Must be a joke..... u


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Put some onion on it then you can have a cheese and onion feast!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i read both pages on this and don't know why

i thought it was going to be a fountain pen thread, i really did


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Problem solved.

Note: this thread was a light hearted joke and a result of a cheat meal with wine, no offense was intended to those with penis hygiene problems, if symptoms persist see your GP.

:thumb:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Use a toothbrush mate lol..........this thread has cheered me right up WTF lol!!!


preferable your gf not your 

this thread is so fkn funny,,, op has some balls to start a thread like this


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

dsldude said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> * Note: this thread was a light hearted joke* and a result of a cheat meal with wine, no offense was intended to those with penis hygiene problems, if symptoms persist see your GP.
> 
> :thumb:


yeah but how many are going to believe you on that....


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

blimey,i cant believe you would do that....thats the most scariest thing i heard...wow...and your still here to tell the story!!!!

bet that was a regretable experience...bet you'd of done another 2mins with the rough bird!!!!!!

i'd of got myself down the hospital after that...even if i had to get my 2incher out on show...hell,those nurses know they love it!!!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

....


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Just wipe it on her curtains!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

LMFAO!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i thought you was female dawse

or should i not ask your penis cleaning method?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i thought you was female dawse
> 
> or should i not ask your penis cleaning method?


If its funny, its funny!

Im quite a dab hand at penis cleaning now you mention it.... :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dawse said:


> If its funny, its funny!
> 
> *Im quite a dab hand at penis cleaning now you mention it*.... :tongue:


that very thought conjures up so many filthy,FILTHY thoughts,i know how mrs w prefers to clean mine when she gets it all dirty :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

well this thread has taken an intresting turn.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its that dawse,she's a dirty bugger,everytime she goes into a thread all you get is sex sex sex........ :lol:


----------



## scousedaz (Oct 6, 2008)

get a bath


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

scousedaz said:


> get a bath


sex in the bath....now thats a thought.......... :innocent:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

weeman said:


> its that dawse,she's a dirty bugger,everytime she goes into a thread all you get is sex sex sex........ :lol:


I can't help it.....I have sex on the brain! :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> well this thread has taken an intresting turn.


yes it has we have discovered dawse has a pen is


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

:001_tt2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Slamdog said:


> I use Vim, although it is hard to get hold of nowadays.. will have to get with the times and go for ajax liquid instead...


Lol - you can get Vim again but it's not easy to find - you could always try Ajax powder - nice lemony fragrance too :lol:

This thread is too funny!!!!

Depends on the soap you use - some soaps can make men smell........interesting.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol funny thread, but ....

to be honest ialot of people are getting the snip for reasons like it collects more dirt and bacteria,hard to avoid odors or serious infection because of material buildup

being circumsised - is that some women prefer a man with a circumcised penis because it may move inside them in a less friction-based manner. Once is inside the vagina, the unhooded penis may easily slide up and down to create pleasure for both partners,can help prevent the risk of HIV infection etc etc


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

geeby112 said:


> lol funny thread, but ....
> 
> to be honest ialot of people are getting the snip for reasons like it collects more dirt and bacteria,hard to avoid odors or serious infection because of material buildup
> 
> being circumsised - is that some women prefer a man with a circumcised penis because it may move inside them in a less friction-based manner. Once is inside the vagina, the unhooded penis may easily slide up and down to create pleasure for both partners,can help prevent the risk of HIV infection etc etc


Hmm I've not noticed that uncircumcised men are any less 'clean', or that it feels any different during sex, or maybe I'm just unobservant :lol:

I thought they'd disproved the HIV thing anyway?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol hence the term "cheese" it all depends all personal hygeine aswell, but bacteria gets trapped underneath the skin while being cut its easier to keep on top off


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

WTF guy you are missin a real money makin spinner here, don't clean it let the smegma build up, then each evenin remove with spectrum and place in a container, do this for several months, and be sure to replace the lid every time you add a few dollops so the aroma naturally ferments.

This is natural protein surely, then spread lashings on your crumpets or sell on ebay for a tidy sum :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

geeby112 said:


> lol hence the term "cheese" it all depends all personal hygeine aswell, but bacteria gets trapped underneath the skin while being cut its easier to keep on top off


Makes no odds if you're hygiene is any good. Trust me, cut men can be pretty grim

Not a good enough reason to start chopping bits of your body off, I would have thought


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> WTF guy you are missin a real money makin spinner here, don't clean it let the smegma build up, then each evenin remove with spectrum and place in a container, do this for several months, and be sure to replace the lid every time you add a few dollops so the aroma naturally ferments.
> 
> This is natural protein surely, then spread lashings on your crumpets or sell on ebay for a tidy sum :thumb:
> 
> Lin x


I thought that's what 'Primula' was... :lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Eating this would be like the expression on a dogs face when it's jut licked it's own jacksi, you know the one where the lips curl up on the teeth :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jeesus H...

I Just get in the shower a couple of times a day and was EVERYWHERE!

No point having the cleanest wanger in town and a big set of clinkers caked around your ringpiece.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Lin said:


> WTF guy you are missin a real money makin spinner here, don't clean it let the smegma build up, then each evenin remove with spectrum and place in a container, do this for several months, and be sure to replace the lid every time you add a few dollops so the aroma naturally ferments.
> 
> This is natural protein surely, then spread lashings on your crumpets or sell on ebay for a tidy sum :thumb:
> 
> Lin x


........lin im never speaking to you EVER again:lol:...THATS GROSS!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> lol funny thread, but ....
> 
> to be honest ialot of people are getting the snip for reasons like it collects more dirt and bacteria,hard to avoid odors or serious infection because of material buildup
> 
> being circumsised - is that some women prefer a man with a circumcised penis because it may move inside them in a less friction-based manner. Once is inside the vagina, the unhooded penis may easily slide up and down to create pleasure for both partners,can help prevent the risk of HIV infection etc etc


And how does having a foreskin contribute to trasmitting aids... who the hell makes this sh!t up??


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Foreskin and HIV *








What is it about the foreskin that might increase risk of HIV transmission?








The interior side of the foreskin has a mucosal surface which is more susceptible to trauma than the tougher skin of the penile shaft or the glans. Moreover, the foreskin contains high levels of HIV target cells (such as Langerhan's cells). Indeed in a recent in vitro study of 14 foreskins, investigators from Chicago found that foreskin mucosal tissue had a 7-fold greater susceptibility to HIV-1 than cells in cervical tissue under the same conditions. Lastly, the presence of a foreskin appears to increase risk of ulcerative STDs such as chancroid and herpes, which are strong co-factors for HIV infection.

Thus there appears to be good biologic plausibility to the epidemiologic finding that male circumcision reduces risk of HIV infection.

*References*:


Estrada CR et al. Biologic mechanisms of HIV infection of human foreskin: implications for transmission. Presentation at the American Urological Association, May 2002.

Szabo R, Short R. How does male circumcision protect against HIV infection? BMJ 2000; 320:1592-1594.

Moses S, Bailey RC, Ronald AR. Male circumcision: Assessment of health benefits and risks. Sex Transm Infect 1998;74:368-73.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

geeby112 said:


> *Foreskin and HIV *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it only really applied to gay sex though - the debate is still on, however...

http://www.norm-uk.org/circumcision_hiv.html


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> *Foreskin and HIV *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. But I think when you look at the world circumssion figures they are less than the non and my take is if you sleeping with someone who has aids you playing russian roullete anyway.

I still think the majority of circumssion is down to religous beliefs and alot of the fear of a foreskin is maintained to uphold those rituals at birth.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

that study doesnt really coincide with the rates of aids in african countrys where the majority population are muslim and therfore probably circumcised?

read the link

http://www.salaam.co.uk/themeofthemonth/october02_index.php?l=4


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Lin said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush: Lin shuffels feet nervously whilst starin at the floor..................................................................xx


:lol:have a rep


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Lin said:


> WTF guy you are missin a real money makin spinner here, don't clean it let the smegma build up, then each evenin remove with spectrum and place in a container, do this for several months, and be sure to replace the lid every time you add a few dollops so the aroma naturally ferments.
> 
> This is natural protein surely, then spread lashings on your crumpets or sell on ebay for a tidy sum :thumb:
> 
> Lin x


my god lin...now we know where your getting your extra protein from :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

anabolic ant said:


> my god lin...now we know where your getting your extra protein from :thumb:


Urgh...look love I can cope with the fish, the weighing crap and even (just about) the protein and oats combo (ick) but there's no way I'm eating that, no matter how much fat I'm likely to lose!!! :lol:


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Lin said:


> WTF guy you are missin a real money makin spinner here, don't clean it let the smegma build up, then each evenin remove with spectrum and place in a container, do this for several months, and be sure to replace the lid every time you add a few dollops so the aroma naturally ferments.
> 
> This is natural protein surely, then spread lashings on your crumpets or sell on ebay for a tidy sum :thumb:
> 
> Lin x


eww thats making me heve lol.... didnt know u were that dirty lin hehehe :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Urgh...look love I can cope with the fish, the weighing crap and even (just about) the protein and oats combo (ick) but there's no way I'm eating that, no matter how much fat I'm likely to lose!!! :lol:


but seriously if somebody gave you an ultimatum...of:

if you eat some of this....and i'll transform you into a 7% bodyfat,leaned up muscular competition ready lass

or stay with your program now!

what would be your answer....seriously...i mean really if that was the case,transformation there n then!!!

put me in for a couple of tubs!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Lin said:


> I'm back at work next week guys so wont be able to play :ban:


 oh thats a bit of a bummer...nevermind...least you'll have some good protein to take to work,kee,hee!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

anabolic ant said:


> but seriously if somebody gave you an ultimatum...of:
> 
> if you eat some of this....and i'll transform you into a 7% bodyfat,leaned up muscular competition ready lass
> 
> ...


Ha ha as I said - it's already on sale under the name of Primula cheese spread.......nasty stuff. :cursing:

And it'll take a lot more than a couple of tubs of that crap to make me competition ready


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> ........lin im never speaking to you EVER again:lol:...THATS GROSS!


I'm sooooo with you on that!

Urrrrrrrghhhhhh.... Lin I love you darling, but ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!

Detention for you!

:lol:

p.s got my test on wednesday!! xx


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

soak it in whilte spirit meths and vinegar for an hour should do the trick


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Get a nail brush on it.


----------



## tudodude (Oct 30, 2008)

wash cocks as often as you change socks is what my gran used to tell me.... really she actually said that ****


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

And wise advice it was too! Mine only ever told me to wash behind my ears and eat my greens!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be fair if the original poster has not washed his penis after this length of time it probably is not there anymore, or is a lot blacker then it was


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

The mind boggles! Not too much though, as I try not to think about grubby todgers too much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Baby wipe lol! you lads just wanna apply some soap or shampoo. get on with it the old fashioned way.

why the question now? is it only recently you started to clean your boy? lol.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

lol i like the replies pmsl now diabetics can have a problem one reason i drink huge amounts of water to stop thrush(had it when diagnosed years ago and wouldn`t wish on me worst enemy....well then again lol)but like someone said why even post this ????????????lol


----------



## 1colin (Nov 24, 2008)

get the nail brush lol


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Get a rasp and go to work for about 5 mins, then a file for about the same time and then a nail file for 1 minute to buff it up and make it shiny.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Its okey I have sorted it now, got the Dremel buffer out

came up a treat :lol:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

swarfega


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dsldude said:


> Its okey I have sorted it now, got the Dremel buffer out
> 
> came up a treat :lol:


why? i use a cnc lathe


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

the_muss said:


> i wish id have done this, now ive got a d!ck like the wicked witch of the easts nose


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> soak it in whilte spirit meths and vinegar for an hour should do the trick


I do that with mine to toughen it up before playing helmet conkers in they back room of the gym.

Weeman is current gym champ, but I want him tested, I think the sheer amount of masturbation he does, both aided and un-aided, has built up unnatural callouses on the end of his, gives him an unfair advantage.

Honestly, its like belting your bell-end off ross kemps fore-dome its that tough


----------

